

Aliens have deactivated British and US nuclear missiles, say US military pilots - zimbu668
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/ufo/8026971/Aliens-have-deactivated-British-and-US-nuclear-missiles-say-US-military-pilots.html

======
pghimire
huh?

